# Aquamat Shrimp



## APCRandall (Feb 2, 2007)

http://www.aquaticeco.com/index.cfm/fuseaction/product.detail/iid/21827/cid/1391

Can anybody explain what that is? Would that Help in a tank?


----------



## APCRandall (Feb 2, 2007)

Kinda like puttin egg carton with crickets?


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

If gives "stuff" a place to grow - microorganisms, algae etc. And a place for the shrimp to hang out. The merket here is people with a bare tank or pool - you throw one of these in and it's now hibitable by shrimp. They dislike and don't fare well in bare tanks.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Yup, it looks to serve as a biological sponge that grows/attracts microorganisms for the shrimp to readily pick on and feel comfortable walking on. It takes out the hassels of a messy substrate and tank maintenence. 

-John N.


----------

